# Tarpon in POC



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

Lets say I was looking for tarpon in POC around bill day. Would I have better luck on the outside, or inside of the reef ?


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Outside I believe that leads to the Bayou. Not exactly sure but a buddy told me they go to some cut out there and cast into about 4ft of water to pick them up. He uses mullet with their backs broken or a large dark rattletrap with circle hooks on it. That's something im interested in also from the yak. Just hope im ready for it when it happens. The wind has been an issue as I know some family friends trip was cancelled due to wind but, they were probably throwing flies with KT. If you see a Yellow Pro-Angler 12 out there its most likely me looking for a The King.


----------



## rplumb (Jul 11, 2013)

*Tarpon*

fishing for reds on tip of jetty. about 100 yards out in gulf tarpon were rolling in the a.m. They are here!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Now to get to POC.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Here today and gone tomorrow. That's the problem with tarpon. Those big puppies don't hang around in any one spot for long, like some danged trout.


----------



## john61658 (Mar 16, 2013)

I saw them on the north Jetties inside. Right where the jetties get wider. They were under the leaning tower. Caught 2 on gulps. It's all we had.


----------

